# Helmet Mount Flashing LED For Horseback Riding



## JAS (Nov 1, 2019)

I am really not sure which sub-forum this fits in, but I will try it here. I own a horse and ride at night. Usually, I am on equestrian trails in the nearby county park. I do ride on a gravel road to get fro my farm to the county park. I wear an orange vest with LED lights and I use a Nitecore HC90 headlamp. Sometimes I worry that I can't be seen very well from the side. I have given some thought to reflective tape on my Troxel helmet or, possibly, attaching some sort of light on both side of my helmet. I know about the Nitecore NU05.

Anyway. if I decide to go with an LED light, is the Nitecore NU05 a good choice? Are there other lights that I should consider? Would reflective tape be a good, or better, choice? Maybe the answer is both reflective tape and flashing LEDs. It looks like reflective tape doesn't come cheap! 

https://www.seton.com/silver-reflec...ljEOw6yLL8MScaAqGhEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds#9720B 

https://www.nitecorestore.com/Produ...505BBsTBKtWno9IopxBz9KW_q0qJUp8caApKDEALw_wcB 

https://www.liveactionsafety.com/majestic-class-2-led-x-back-reflective-vest/


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Nov 4, 2019)

They make all kinds of reflective tack for horses, as well, so the horse is visible even when you dismount. Perhaps checking to see what they use for police departments for equine officers could be useful. 

I'd be careful to turn off a flashing light worn on a helmet or elsewhere before dismounting, lest you flash the horse's eyes and annoy or spook it. 

There are also lots of different reflective or lighted bands for the Troxel helmets.


----------

